# Radio Fence Pet Fence Repair



## hyosilver (Nov 9, 2008)

Wrangler did you install your radio fence? See my new thread posted today.


----------



## sututz (Dec 28, 2010)

*Pet fence repair a success!*

Your directions were clear, and probably saved me a bundle today, though I spent most of a day locating and repairing the breaches. (Thanks to AT&T, we had two separate cuts in our fence. But I choose my battles and am not about to "go at it" with the imbeciles AT&T sends out to repair their phone lines...ravaging all other lines in their wake!) 

As you suggested, my very cheap AM radio received the pulse, at best somewhere around 530 on the AM dial. I had to position my radio just so, time and again, in order for it to receive a clear enough signal. (Our home is in Atlanta, which is chock full of radio noise. Those in rural areas will likely have an easier time than I did.) 

One exception to your plan: Headphones are A MUST, not an option!

That said, I thank you for your post. Anyone who has time to burn, a cheap radio, a shovel and the necessary length of pet-fence wire can surely accomplish a similar result. 

It's a game for me. And thanks to you...I won today. (My pup isn't all that happy, but I certainly am!)


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome!

I can't begin to tell you how many hours I've spent digging up and cutting my wire to find a break.


----------

